# Excel 2003, xlsx file, "the converter failed to open the document"



## maxim0kravich (Apr 25, 2015)

I still have a couple of people using Excel 2003. In order for them to be able to open various xlsx and docx files, I've had them install the Office 2003 Compatibility Pack.

Now, when they try to open a 2007 file, they get one of two messages. Either "There was an error opening the file", or else "The converter failed to open the file."

Any ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If their OS is older than XP the converter won't work. Might try re-downloading the converter. There are also many 3rd party converters.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Did you mean to say Office 2003 compatibility file or Office 2007 compatibility file.
Personally so as not to download a huge program compatibility file and install it I use Open Office to read those with no issue.


----------

